# What's on your feet?



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm like a woman when it comes to shoes or trainers. Today's choice of footwear is Nike Airmax 95 Dynamic Flywire



Whats on your feet?


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kickers-Fragile-Formal-Leather-Wallaby/dp/B0055FZSX4

The ugliest trotters known to man.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

PortsladeMan said:


> these
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kickers-Fragile-Formal-Leather-Wallaby/dp/B0055FZSX4
> 
> The ugliest trotters known to man.


I had a pair of these in primary school :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Converse all star classics low tops, on my 4th pair i think


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Black, Nike "Air" trainers.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Black Kurt Geiger shoes..

I'm at work :no:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

steel toe capped doc martens. im at work. i have hot feet.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Barefoot! :thumb:

...I'm always barefoot in my office in this heat!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Socks


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Some nice, white Converse ballerina slip ons


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

kristina said:


> Barefoot! :thumb:
> 
> ...I'm always barefoot in my office in this heat!


I used to do that... look out for drawing pins is all I will say.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Lonsdale Green, with straps, buy them every 6weeks...have done for about 3-4years, always same pair


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

At work, rocking something very similar to these:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> At work, rocking something very similar to these:


Didn't know you were a geography teacher mate. :whistling:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

barsnack said:


> Lonsdale Green, with straps, buy them every 6weeks...have done for about 3-4years, always same pair


Haha I'm in Lonsdale blues with laces, I make em last as long as possible as I'm a tight **** and hate spending money on clothes/footwear!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Currently bare foot apart from some dirt and curry sauce I trod in earlier but in my mind im wearing these....


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Nike air max 90


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

Y3s expensive but last me for 2 years at a time


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Onitsuka Tiger x Hannon Wildcat 2's.. Super rare and super comfy! They don't leave the house though :-/

I'm looking at buying some Nike Romaleos 2's but can't find them anywhere to try on


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nike Roshe Runs


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Red New Balance 574


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

them lonsdales are the ugliest things i seen .... nike roshe for me aswell


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Black converse high tops. I'm at work in the office but it's dress down Friday :thumb:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Lonsdale Green, with straps, buy them every 6weeks...have done for about 3-4years, always same pair


They sound absolutely horrendous.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Hobbit hair


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Nike Free


----------



## jayks (Jan 6, 2012)

White socks and sandals pimping it today


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> They sound absolutely horrendous.




u dont fancy a pair? looool


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 11, 2012)

Clarks Desert Boots


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I have 4 pairs of white Lacoste sneakers with different alternating colours. Then I have K-swiss sneakers also in white with black stripes. I pretty much only wear white shoes.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

total 90's i love me some trainers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Air Max 95's


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

most of my trainers are black but i brought these hi tops to wear with shorts.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

These babies. Nike Air Max Thea.

Think you have a shoe problem? Try working in a shoe shop :whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

timberland deck shoes


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

DLChappers said:


> View attachment 152518
> 
> 
> These babies. Nike Air Max Thea.
> ...


u seen the new green and white ones? look well nice mate


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Big ape said:


> u seen the new green and white ones? look well nice mate


Yeah just got them in my shop! They are so lush! I love the all white ones as well. Don't really like the colour that I have but it was the only ones we had in at the time...come on payday :lol:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Steelies.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Diesel trainers..dress down at work


----------



## dandamegs (Mar 12, 2014)

Asics Gel-Kayano 19 today


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

All black air max 90


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

All black 95s!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

alty83 said:


> Haha I'm in Lonsdale blues with laces, I make em last as long as possible as I'm a tight **** and hate spending money on clothes/footwear!


Lonsdale Blue with LACES....Posh ****


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> They sound absolutely horrendous.


hahaha, they are, but there £20, so style can fook off


----------



## Aiden90 (Feb 5, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> View attachment 152518
> 
> 
> These babies. Nike Air Max Thea.
> ...


Think I'll have to purchase a pair of these !!


----------



## Aiden90 (Feb 5, 2013)

Asics gel lyte III , been demoted to work shoes as you can see


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Love Gazelles!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

gazelles or dublins when feeling smart, air max's when not lol


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

New balance vibram gym trainers


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

cheap ****ty sandals, socks and orthopedic inners to help with my flat feet. Makes Me look ugly foot wise, but it works a charm on my elliptical and is dead comfortable


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

DLChappers said:


> View attachment 152518
> 
> 
> These babies. Nike Air Max Thea.
> ...


Fancy getting me some discount haha?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

kristina said:


> Barefoot! :thumb:
> 
> ...I'm always barefoot in my office in this heat!


Pics or no barefeet


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

No gay boy trainers here :laugh:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Fancy getting me some discount haha?


Haha I would if you lived near me! Can't use it online which is a pain in the ar$e


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Dune+Shearer+warm+lined+round+toe+shoes/176764110,default,pd.html


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)




----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)




----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)




----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

sined said:


>


strong hi tops collection. They always look good with shorts


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Captain lats said:


> strong hi tops collection. They always look good with shorts


Love my high tops, the union jack ones are a little extreme.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Did someone mention high tops?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Silvaback said:


> Did someone mention high tops?


are you an american hip hop star? That's the kind of thing you'd see on cribs. Nice.


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Silvaback said:


> Did someone mention high tops?


Keep looking at Supra's but cant make my mind up. What are the camo ones top right?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Not quite CL, my pants actually fit 

Camo's are Skytop 1's, same as the tans and the black and blue ones mate. Comfiest hightops I've had but the Skytop 2's are better for ankle support if you lace them up tight, I've an old battered grey canvas pair I lift in.


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

BOOOooOOOooo0000SHH!


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

HalfManHalfRusk said:


> BOOOooOOOooo0000SHH!
> 
> View attachment 152531


Dont know if its just me but i cant see your pic.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

no pic , nike 'something or other' , as i got older i go more for comfort than brand name with anything i wear, from this thread it looks like some people have some sort of psychological problem with footwear. :tongue:

*this does not mean i shop at jacamo and wear elasticated waist trousers. (i will admit looking at the trousers and thinking '**** me they look comfortable ' )


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Hard skin and bunions.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

DLChappers said:


> Haha I would if you lived near me! Can't use it online which is a pain in the ar$e


Where you work and how much discount do you get? I might pop down to Yorkshire lol


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Lately this:



And in the gym:



But want Adipower soon


----------



## Faye (May 10, 2014)

Asics noosa tri 9 :-D


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Where you work and how much discount do you get? I might pop down to Yorkshire lol


Don't want to write the name because they do searches but it's pronounced like 'shoe' haha. Not that much, should be bloody free considering they are uniform ha


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

these off to the club to mingle with the guys


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I had a pair of these in primary school :lol:


Ffs.

Would you be able to explain the red bars by name? I only got 'negged' by one person, unsure why tbh. Don't really care, just curious!


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

White Reebok Classics. #1.


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

Blick


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

Like this thread. Im a bit of a sneaker head keep the pics coming!


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Faye said:


> View attachment 152535
> 
> 
> Asics noosa tri 9 :-D


Have you been decorating with your new plimsolls on ?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

kf_ukbff said:


> Blick


Where da fvck can I get a pair?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

DLChappers said:


> Don't want to write the name because they do searches but it's pronounced like 'shoe' haha. Not that much, should be bloody free considering they are uniform ha


Haha fair enough get a job in size or footlocker please? I think I get student discount in Shoe anyway


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Where da fvck can I get a pair?


Haha dont thinj you can any more bro


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Pair of black and white Circa's.

Cool as **** me.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Black Puma Suedes


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

DanishM said:


> I have 4 pairs of white Lacoste sneakers with different alternating colours. Then I have K-swiss sneakers also in white with black stripes. I pretty much only wear white shoes.


Trainers my man


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Haha fair enough get a job in size or footlocker please? I think I get student discount in Shoe anyway


Yeah it's 10%, I do get a lot more than that haha!

Size is such a good shop!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

sigarner said:


> Trainers my man


You guys call em trainers? What the heck are sneakers in the UK then? :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

DanishM said:


> You guys call em trainers? What the heck are sneakers in the UK then? :lol:


People who creep about in the shadows...


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Mingster said:


> People who creep about in the shadows...


You weird fücks... :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

sneaker - someone acting as an informer or decoy for the police

canary, fink, snitch, stool pigeon, stoolie, stoolpigeon, snitcher, sneak

betrayer, blabber, informer, squealer, rat - one who reveals confidential information in return for money


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


>


Did u just go out and buy a pair of sneaks for this thread?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I mostly go barefoot unless at work where my feet are always HOT(workboots).

I like to train barefoot where possible.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> No gay boy trainers here :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 152530


No fckin sofa either


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Did u just go out and buy a pair of sneaks for this thread?


Nah they were for my birthday

Haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> No fckin sofa either


There you go


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hafpor said:


> There you go
> 
> View attachment 152549


  :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

a white pair of £5 plims


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> a white pair of £5 plims


No pic no plims, prove it :laugh:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hafpor said:


> No pic no plims, prove it :laugh:


haha do i have too ffs


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> haha do i have too ffs


Naw, like I never have to prove the size of my todger


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

alright wait till i get home. time to school this thread.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> There you go
> 
> View attachment 152549


Corner sofa. Double blow, well played


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Huaraches


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Red and black Nike Air Max Command!


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

puma drift cats


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

DanielScrilla said:


> Huaraches


Which ones?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

I've got a soft spot for runners too


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Cardio trainers with about 3km on them lol


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

sined said:


> Cardio trainers with about 3km on them lol


Haha I bought the freerun 2's last year for the same reason, I don't wear them much


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I'm like a woman when it comes to shoes or trainers. Today's choice of footwear is Nike Airmax 95 Dynamic Flywire
> 
> View attachment 152507
> 
> ...


nice. I don't like ankle socks though, you will make more gains in the gym by switching to full socks. I increased my bench press by 10kg when I switched to full socks


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> There you go
> 
> View attachment 152549


You have to sit on the sofa with a copy of today's paper and a sign that says UK-M.

I believe that's how we prove things on here, otherwise people could just get photos of things, like cars, online and claim it's theirs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Danjal said:


> You have to sit on the sofa with a copy of today's paper and a sign that says UK-M.
> 
> I believe that's how we prove things on here, otherwise people could just get photos of things, like cars, online and claim it's theirs.


Best I can do..

The foot

The porridge bowl

Sky remote :laugh:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

I think skin and toe nails is the true answer lol


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Best I can do..
> 
> The foot
> 
> ...


I'll allow it.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

armor king said:


> nice. I don't like ankle socks though, you will make more gains in the gym by switching to full socks. I increased my bench press by 10kg when I switched to full socks


I ain't wearing these for the gym fvck that they cost me about £130. I won't be wearing full socks, I like to let my ankles breathe lol


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Similar to these


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

wtw said:


> Similar to these
> 
> View attachment 152582


Ew


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I ain't wearing these for the gym fvck that they cost me about £130. I won't be wearing full socks, I like to let my ankles breathe lol


Full socks make your feet more vascular and pumped and they increase protien synthesis. 130 now why would you pay that much for socks lol i hope they dont get lost in the washing machine


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

armor king said:


> Full socks make your feet more vascular and pumped and they increase protien synthesis. 130 now why would you pay that much for socks lol i hope they dont get lost in the washing machine


lol I can't read that first sentence without laughing, are you being serious?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Two naan , vely vely comfly


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

5 squid lounge wear :laugh:


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Title reminded me of Mac Miller- Nikes on my feet





 tune starts at 1.40

Barefoot atm but just took of my Nike air max 1's after the gym. I'm barefoot as much as possible

in the summer, nice and cool.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Nike AF1! I love them but my feet wreck after more than an hour!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Some proper nice kicks in here! Ive got right into buying trainers recently, spent far too much.

Will get some pics up as I wear them.

Today had boring shoes on from Next as I was at work.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Silvaback said:


> Did someone mention high tops?


You are winning so far :beer:

Supra's are the comfiest ever.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> You are winning so far :beer:
> 
> Supra's are the comfiest ever.


Cheers mate, I tend to buy limited release's and sell them on for a profit, you wouldnt believe what some people will pay!

If you think surpa's are comfy, try a pair of Saucony's! Like walking on clouds, srs!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Primarni socks


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Silvaback said:


> Cheers mate, I tend to buy limited release's and sell them on for a profit, you wouldnt believe what some people will pay!
> 
> If you think surpa's are comfy, try a pair of Saucony's! Like walking on clouds, srs!


Just googled them and might have found my next purchase


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

sined said:


> Just googled them and might have found my next purchase


If you use instagram buddy follow @theDropdate. Lots of the Sauconys sell out as soon as they drop so you've got to cop them quick if you want the good ones!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Adz The Rat said:


>


You deffo googled them


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Reebok Mid Pumps... Old skool


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

At this moment a jug

.... a pug jack russel cross


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Del Boy 01 said:


> You deffo googled them


Tbh i have more shoes than that coming upto avout a grands worth


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


>


Second row down second from the right, black and grey nike. Nike what?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Tbh i have more shoes than that coming upto avout a grands worth


Thinking about it I've easily spent £500 just this year, not bad for a student


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Thinking about it I've easily spent £500 just this year, not bad for a student


Not.bad at all haha id.rather save the money for gh now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Del Boy 01 said:


> You deffo googled them


Haha nope, was sad enough to get them all out for this thread though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sined said:


> Second row down second from the right, black and grey nike. Nike what?


Nike Air Force 1 Deconstruct. Very comfy, waterproof too.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

A fresh pair of J's :cool2:


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine are like the Vans Classic Slip-ons, except were £10 and i got them from Asda last April.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Adz The Rat said:


> Haha nope, was sad enough to get them all out for this thread though


Haha do you not struggle to store them all?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Haha do you not struggle to store them all?


Nah man most are in boxes in my wardrobe, older ones chucked in bottom.

Got way more shoes than the mrs though lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Old skool for me none of this multi coloured Nike sh*te adidas samba today


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

barsnack said:


> hahaha, they are, but there £20, so style can fook off


No wonder you never get your hole lol


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Soo.. I coughed for the Romaleos last night!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's a nice day for a pair of huaraches


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

A pair of Hugo Boss Fusion shoes.. Black/Blue, they're lovely. :blush:


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Flip Flops until December now :thumbup1:


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Picsorthey'rereallyLonsdaleslip-onsfromSportsDirect.jpg


Doesn't really show off their true awesomeness. Lol. They fade from navy to black.


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

I like Toms when I'm doing weights. Nice and lightweight. No need for socks. Only issue with that is they need putting in the wash every few weeks.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dizzee! said:


> They sound absolutely horrendous.


WOW, i just lol in the office to these two comments.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

£5 donnay trainers that i wear for riding the bike. not having the peddles put holes in another good pair or trainers


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

gel sagas


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Crocks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Cream fluffy booties  I always wear them when home.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

At the moment George socks purchased from asda










My most recent purchase tho

Air max 90s only thing I wear really along with converse


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Just a pair of Nikes. Excuse the mess guys, haven't cleaned up.


What kind of nikes are they is it free runs or something like that?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ryda said:


> At the moment George socks purchased from asda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get them custom made on the nike website?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Did you get them custom made on the nike website?


Nah got em off footlocker

There in footlocker and jd £95 with some lightish blue ones which are also nice but to similar to the dark blue ones I got last year


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ryda said:


> Nah got em off footlocker
> 
> There in footlocker and jd £95 with some lightish blue ones which are also nice but to similar to the dark blue ones I got last year


Was in footlocker last week never spotted them nice pair of wheels like

i usually always wear white trainers need to change and get some diff colours


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Nike Free V4 3.0


Yeah i thought it was them. Had a pair ages ago good for the gym


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Was in footlocker last week never spotted them nice pair of wheels like
> 
> i usually always wear white trainers need to change and get some diff colours


Oh right maybe they sold out I got this about 3-4 week ago now, went in jd and they didn't have my size, and there no footlocker in Warrington lol so I had to order online, (Jd's website is a **** to order off, mobile site and app included they never work! There whole IT department needs sacking)


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Was in footlocker last week never spotted them nice pair of wheels like
> 
> i usually always wear white trainers need to change and get some diff colours


Lol only white? **** that god elp you when the weathers bad haha


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Just a pair of Nikes. Excuse the mess guys, haven't cleaned up.


Watch your back bruv! Me an the boys are out to neg you! #goingred


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Just a pair of Nikes. Excuse the mess guys, haven't cleaned up.


Just found these while looking for Nike Freerun trainers

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ladies-Running-Shoes-White-Black/dp/B00I5PZON0/ref=sr_1_53?ie=UTF8&qid=1403615155&sr=8-53&keywords=nike+free+white

Seems you are wearing a pair of womans trainers Merklemen

Gay


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> What kind of nikes are they is it free runs or something like that?


Where are these from mate?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Shooter said:


> Where are these from mate?


Check the link in my last post lol They are ladies trainers


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Whatevers on sale in sports direct usually!


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Check the link in my last post lol They are ladies trainers


Haha.. I had a quick look at the link.

Is that definitely them?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Whatevers on sale in sports direct usually!


Donnay lol


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nike Air Max 90 in black.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> I don't care, they're shìt hot.


HAHAHA ya wee lady

Do you carry a handbag cough i mean man bag lol?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Elmer the elephant tn's :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

nike air max 95 white with lime


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)




----------



## NightHawk (Jun 20, 2013)

Flip-flops. March through 'til November :thumb:


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Nah there's limits


And Ladies shoes dont cross them limits


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

all about the Dr Martins


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

FelonE said:


>


Good choice :thumbup1:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Trying to wear in my INOV8-Mud Claws for Tough Mudder in August


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Good choice :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 153188


 :beer:


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Adidas Superstar II's plain white ones without coloured stripes..... My fave trainer


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

New air max 90s picked up today


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

STINK.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

puma speed cats...in 4 diff flavours, to suit what i want to wear, comfy feetwear


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

whats on your feet,reminded of a thing my mate said to a girl he did,nt like..he said if you had no feet would you wear shoes,no she replied,well why are you wearing a bra then.made me laugh she was not amused.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Every colour you can imagine


----------



## kawasaki1 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have been wearing the 95 Airmax since they first came out...I do not wear any other pair and make sure to order 2-3 at a time of the all black in case they ever stop making them:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> New air max 90s picked up today


Nice! :cool2:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rocking the Adidas LA's today


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Reviving this thread so you can all jizm over these beasts! Nike Zoom Fit Agility


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

View attachment 162415


----------

